# Leather work



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I took up a new hobby recently. Have even started making a few things for others. 

Holster 










Card wallet










Dog collar










Knife handle from Bocote & leather sheath










Coaster 










.380 holster 



















Holster for a customer 










Another card wallet










And tonight I started a check book for myself. 











Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job Jon!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah Nice Jon...crafty-fella, ain'tcha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Keep practicing all they can do us get better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks guys. 





























Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finished my wallet/checkbook


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That turn out nice Jon. Good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Springfield XD holster. 










Few little mistakes but... I made it from scratch w/o a pattern so... I was just kinda winging it. So not bad considering that. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Been working a little more. 





































And a sneak peek at a holster I'm workin on




















Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very happy with the outcome. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone need a holster for a Glock 21? I just finished one. Lol




























Also one for a .38










And one for a .380











Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finished this for a customer. 










And started this wallet. 











Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------

